# Eureka! I found some jars



## JayBeck (Mar 27, 2011)

Most of my posts are on the Sodas forum but I do like to collect jars when I can find them. Not too many have turned up for me since I have joined the forum until recently. I called a classified ad that resulted in me buying many soda bottles as well as a few fruit jars. There are many more jars there but I have been distracted by hundreds of other bottles so I need to take another look.

 First is a Eureka Jar with a lid that I am not sure is original or not. It fits but seems very tight and does not want to come off. Unfortunately, there is a 2" crack on the right side coming down from the top. Looks good on display and was hard to pass up for $5 since I have not seen one before.

*Eureka N.O.F. Patd Dec. 27th 1864.*


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 27, 2011)

I am most curious about this lid. It is a lugged midget lid with writing on the outside of the lid. This is the first zinc lid I have come across with writing on the outside other than Ball or Atlas. I know very well how tough it is to find the original lids for the midgets but I thought this one was even better. It appears to be RB# 1938 which says add $5-10 for lugged lid but earlier in the Mason listings it says that original midget lids can be up to 50% of the value on common jars. So I'm not quite sure what just this midget lid is worth.

 Outside:
*TradeMark Boyd's Porcelain Lined 
 Patented July 18 1871 March 30 1869
 Reissued Oct. 25 1881 (cross in center)*
 Inside:
*Boyd's Genuine Porcelain Lined (no cross in center)*

 I just noticed that all of the Ns on the porcelain liner are reversed.


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 27, 2011)

Here are a couple of jars I have never seen before that are apparently somewhat common but I like them.

*The Mason*

*Mason *


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 27, 2011)

The last one is just plain aqua wax sealer with a 7 embossed on the bottom but very whittled, bubbly and near mint.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 27, 2011)

that Eureka is a good one. the book is $250+ and maybe another $250 for an original lid. It depends on the book interpretation. The crack's gonna hurt but... nice jar!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 27, 2011)

Jay, I'd go higher than $5-10. 1938 doesn't even list a midget so I'd go 20-25+. The problem with the percentage to me has always been when a jar in amber is worth $400 and aqua $50. Then what is the lid, $25 or $200? If it really does matter, only sell it to someone with an real oddball color jar.


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 27, 2011)

Can ya snap a pic of the top of the EUREKA jar?   Would be intresting to see if it is original or not....the lids are a tough one......

    If that is the original lid....even with the crack.....you will still be up much more than ya paid....nice find!!

 Thanks

   David


----------

